
Windows 10 upgrades getting aggressive - SQL2219
http://www.zdnet.com/article/windows-10-upgrade-nags-become-more-aggressive-offer-no-opt-out/#ftag=YHFb1d24ec
======
makecheck
Simply put, this is not OK.

Microsoft has no idea what your situation is. They cannot possibly predict
what the effect of the upgrade will be, no matter how good a job they think
they did with Windows 10.

What if you depend on some program to do your job and the "upgrade" messes it
up irreversibly? What if you're a student with a project due in two weeks and
suddenly you're unable to open something after the "upgrade"? What if you're
in some kind of managed environment that doesn't expect the "upgrade", that is
then utterly confused afterwards (perhaps even trying to downgrade your
software again)? I'm sure these aren't the only scenarios that could see big
problems.

If they're so desperate to make people upgrade, they should at least have had
the decency to pull an Apple and ship an entire compatibility-VM with their
new OS (like Mac OS X 10.0 did) to minimize the chance of a problem.

~~~
Terr_
> If they're so desperate to make people upgrade, they should at least have
> had the decency to pull an Apple and ship an entire compatibility-VM with
> their new OS (like Mac OS X 10.0 did) to minimize the chance of a problem.

I'm not sure how that'd work when it comes to hardware/drivers. For example, I
know somebody with a transcription foot-pedal (USB) that just isn't compatible
with newer versions of Windows.

------
mtgx
Microsoft needs to keep bragging how Windows 10 is "growing", and likely that
growth has stalled lately, so they're becoming more aggressive about pushing
it.

Also, despite any sort of Windows 10 "growth", PC sales have been down by
about 10% for the past two quarters. Maybe it's time for OEMs to look
elsewhere.

------
krapp
It's obviously not optional in the long run.

At some point Microsoft will force an upgrade on every Windows machine they
can. You'll just wake up one day and be using Windows 10 whether you like it
or not.

~~~
TrevorJ
They might be able to get away with that with consumers, but a lot of
professionals use Windows too, MS would get sued every way to Sunday if they
pulled a stunt like that.

